# Topics > Pet tech >  Inupathy, dogs mental visualizer, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

inupathy.com/en/product

youtube.com/channel/UCST-_oD2cgM0m1TxxIexsaQ

facebook.com/INUPATHY

twitter.com/inupathy

"INUPATHY the worlds' first dogs mental visualizer." on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

INUPATHY - official movie (2020)

Dec 25, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "With AI translation technology, you may soon be able to talk to your pets"

by Anu Thomas
February 11, 2020

----------

